
Show HN: Flowy – A minimal JavaScript library to create flowcharts - alyssaxuu
https://github.com/alyssaxuu/flowy
======
alyssaxuu
I was surprised at the lack of any simple or straightforward libraries to
create flowcharts in JavaScript, so I made my own. It's very easy to
implement, and it has all the basic functionality - drag, drop, rearrange, and
delete. I also included a demo of a marketing automation tool (similar to
Zapier, but with flowcharts) made using the engine. Hope you find it useful!

------
phranger
looks nice! great work! I noticed I couldn't get parallel actions to return to
a single node, that might be useful that have.

~~~
alyssaxuu
I kept it to a single "tree" so I could implement a simple mechanic to delete
blocks - dragging and dropping them anywhere in the canvas. I also would have
to take into account blocks overlapping (unless I automatically spaced them
out), so at least for this release I didn't add that feature. It could
definitely be implemented though :)

------
steve_adams_86
I'm impressed - I would have found this useful many times and I really like
the appearance and simplicity. This looks like high quality work.

------
node-bayarea
Looks very nice! Great job!

~~~
alyssaxuu
Thank you!

